# Hello From Lakeshore Marci



## Lakeshore Marci

Hi everyone! Marci from Lakeshore RV here. I just wanted to hop on and say hello. You all have an awesome forum here and I am excited to be a part of it!
Thanks,
~Marci~


----------



## wolfwood




----------



## ARzark

Welcome Marci








Seems you are quite the popular gal around these parts!


----------



## RizFam

Marci glad you joined us









Tami


----------



## outbackj

Wish we had a Marci in these parts.







Good to hear from ya.

Jeff


----------



## PDX_Doug

*Welcome to Outbackers, Marci!*








It's great that you have decided to join us!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae

Glad you are here!!!
WELCOME

MaeJae


----------



## Beerman

Hello and welcome Marci. Thanks for the easy Outback purchase last year. My family really enjoys the trailer.

Beerman


----------



## daves700

Welcome ....


----------



## s'more

Hello Marci,










Remember me? Mark from Oregon? I himmed and hawed for about a year, calling you with questions and getting clarification on many TT issues. Then finally showed up in late March last year to take delivery from you.

I love my 28RSDS Outback. Thank you so much for your patience and help ( ooh, and the great price







).

Mark


----------



## egregg57

Lakeshore Marci said:


> Hi everyone! Marci from Lakeshore RV here. I just wanted to hop on and say hello. You all have an awesome forum here and I am excited to be a part of it!
> Thanks,
> ~Marci~


 Hey Marci,

Welcome aboard! Lakeshore RV comes up frequently here. Especially when the new Outbacks hit the street! If you are interested, you'll find a lot of info about the different models from the owners point of view. In any case again, welcome!

So when are you attending your first rally!?

Eric


----------



## Lakeshore Marci

Hi Eric, 
I'm hoping to be able to get to a rally this summer! 
Thanks,
~Marci~



egregg57 said:


> Hi everyone! Marci from Lakeshore RV here. I just wanted to hop on and say hello. You all have an awesome forum here and I am excited to be a part of it!
> Thanks,
> ~Marci~


 Hey Marci,

Welcome aboard! Lakeshore RV comes up frequently here. Especially when the new Outbacks hit the street! If you are interested, you'll find a lot of info about the different models from the owners point of view. In any case again, welcome!

So when are you attending your first rally!?

Eric
[/quote]


----------



## skippershe

Hi Marci

















to Outbackers! 

You have made many Happy Campers around here








Please visit us often and Keep up the great work! 
Dawn


----------



## N7OQ

Welcome Marci, wish you were closer than 2000 miles. I do have to thank Lakeshore for their low prices it helped me negotiate a good price with my dealer.







For some reason the Word Lakeshore strikes fear and other emotions in dealers out this way, gee I wonder why


----------



## Reverie

I'm sure you've heard this before but...

"Marci, Marci, Marci. It's always about Marci" around here. Doesn't anyone else make good deals on Outbacks?

Reverie

PS: I hope you come to the Manufacturers Rally in 2008.


----------



## RizFam

Reverie said:


> I'm sure you've heard this before but...
> 
> "Marci, Marci, Marci. It's always about Marci" around here. Doesn't anyone else make good deals on Outbacks?
> 
> Reverie
> 
> PS: I hope you come to the Manufacturers Rally in 2008.


I thought it was Marsha, Marsha, Marsha ?









Tami


----------



## prevish gang

Welcome Marci,

Welcome to Outbackers.com. What size travel trailer do you own and how long have you been camping? Hope you will attend a rally near you real soon.

Darlene


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> I'm sure you've heard this before but...
> 
> "Marci, Marci, Marci. It's always about Marci" around here. Doesn't anyone else make good deals on Outbacks?
> 
> Reverie
> 
> PS: I hope you come to the Manufacturers Rally in 2008.


I thought it was Marsha, Marsha, Marsha ?









Tami
[/quote]Well, Tami....it *was* but now .... it isn't


----------



## FridayYet?

Welcome Marci!!

Thanks again for all the help you gave us last year getting our 26rs.
I'll always appreciate your patience with me.








We love our OB!!

Mike


----------



## Darj

Welcome!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Nice to hear from you again, its been a while

Curious tho, why did you pick another screen name? forget what the old one was









John


----------



## mswalt

> Curious tho, why did you pick another screen name? forget what the old one was


I believe it was marci4lsrv.

Mark


----------



## campmg

I want to welcome you Marci to Outbackers. That way when I call you to upgrade my Outback I can ask for a good deal since we'll be good ole buddies by then.


----------



## California Jim

It did not include the advertising







Although we already do a fair amount of advertising for ya here on the site.


----------



## Lady Di

Welcome,

Glad to have you aboard.

Rita


----------



## beachbum

Welcome Marci!! SAy Hi!! to Michael and Matt for us. I was sure impressed with Michael's patience in going over my PDI. Ya'll are just great there, imho. We got home to Eastern NC OK and missed all the bad weather. We love the 28krs. Thanks for everything and keep up the good work.
david


----------



## summergames84

Welcome aboard, Marci!


----------



## iams1369

Marci

Glad you decided to join us today. We sure are glad you help us with our purchase of our 25rss last year. We love it and enjoy our trip to Michigan and back to Oklahoma. Most enjoyable sales and service team we have ever met.

Thanks Kathy


----------



## fspieg

Welcome Marci


----------



## jedmunson

WELCOME MARCI - we just LOVE our Lakeshore RV - we also LOVED the guy that delivered it.

Thank you so much!!

John and Jennifer in OK


----------



## JimBo99

Welcome Marci!!







Keep up the great work at Lakeshore. Purchased mine there also last May from Hunter.

Jim


----------



## Humpty

Welcome Marci:

I hear great things about Lakeshore, and confess that I used your pricing to help set the price for my purchase elsewhere. You guys are definitely the yard stick by which others are measured. I was a little nervous with my first ever TT purchase and wanted/needed to deal locally, but when it is time for an upgrade, I will be in touch and will not be afraid to drag one of your units home to NC.

Welcome to the site

Humpty


----------



## Cajuncountry

Welcom aboard Marci. Glad to see this site gets all the attention from customers, sales, and the manufacturer.


----------



## mlp05

Hi,Marci, Nice to here from you. We bought are 23krs from you last year saved $8,000.00 dollars over local dealer and that included delivery.You were so easy to work with.I wish there were more sales people like you and Lakeshore. Tell everybody ther to keep up the good work.You prove that you can still provide good service with a fair price and still make money.Thanks, Magg


----------



## tripphammer

Hey there Marci,

Your presence on this forum only serves to raise the bar of the quality of this rag-tag bunch





















. The invite to you and your young'un(s?) to Montana







is still open.

Now about my 28KRS............ I still LOVE







it







!!!!!!

We look forward to your increased presence on the board.

Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## HootBob

Welcome Marci to our wonderful site
Glad you can join us

Don


----------



## NobleEagle

Marci,
Welcome aboard and thank you for helping so much with our purchase of our 28KRS and our neighbors purchase of his 23KRS. After working with you, considering the ease and professionalism, I don't think there is another dealership I would consider purchasing from in the future. Sheri & Paul from Florida welcome you and hope to see you "vacation" in Florida sometime soon.

Paul


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> Nice to hear from you again, its been a while
> 
> Curious tho, why did you pick another screen name? forget what the old one was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


If she's anything like me, she probably forgot the password..









Good to have you aboard, Marci!

Steve


----------



## z-family




----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> Nice to hear from you again, its been a while
> 
> Curious tho, why did you pick another screen name? forget what the old one was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


If she's anything like me, she probably forgot the password..









Good to have you aboard, Marci!

Steve
[/quote]

Maybe she's an imposter









Tami


----------



## NJMikeC

Marci,

Welcome, your like a celebrity here. I was going to visit you folks again this year but just got a deal that I couldn't walk away from. Hope my current trailer lasts me along time but if it doesn't I would never in a minute hesitate on calling on you folks again.

Mike C


----------



## campingnut18

welcome marci,
glad to have you join us. have seen many people here very happy with the service 
from you and lakeshore.

hey if your not busy in june we have a beach rally in destin fl. 
ONLY 34 CAMPERS signed up so far. whats one more.
hey bring down a new unit and we'll give it away as a door prize.

keep up the good work.
campingnut


----------



## campmg

I tried to use the Lakeshore pricing to negotiate a better price from our local dealer. The sales guy said they don't even get them that cheap. I laughed in his face and said he ought to start buying them from Lakeshore.


----------



## Sluggo54

[quote name='Lakeshore Marci' date='Jan 18 2007, 12:28 PM' post='180638']
Hi Eric, 
I'm hoping to be able to get to a rally this summer! 
Thanks,
~Marci~

Welcome!








Will you be in the new fifth wheel with the king bed slide?

Sluggo


----------



## Moosegut

Welcome aboard.







Figured I'd better get in on the action just in case I upgrade in the near future.









But, I gotta ask everyone - is it just a coincidence that she joined and posted two days after pay-day?


----------



## happycamper

z-family said:


> Hi Marci...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Hey Rob, nice signage, but..... unless my eyes are playing tricks, I think you left your slide out "out" in the pic.









Welcome Marci!


----------



## Moosegut

happycamper said:


> Hi Marci...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Hey Rob, nice signage, but..... unless my eyes are playing tricks, I think you left your slide out "out" in the pic.









Welcome Marci! [/quote] Good catch.







Wonder if he gets water through the seals while driving in the rain.


----------



## RizFam

Moosegut said:


> Hi Marci...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Hey Rob, nice signage, but..... unless my eyes are playing tricks, I think you left your slide out "out" in the pic.









Welcome Marci! [/quote] Good catch.







Wonder if he gets water through the seals while driving in the rain.








[/quote]


----------



## tdvffjohn

Probably has a 'wide load' sign on the back.........cuts down on set up time


----------



## Katrina

tdvffjohn said:


> Probably has a 'wide load' sign on the back.........cuts down on set up time


Makes those on the road "Potty stops" easier.


----------



## HootBob

Katrina said:


> Probably has a 'wide load' sign on the back.........cuts down on set up time


Makes those on the road "Potty stops" easier.
[/quote]

Yeah, But also adds more wind resistance not good for gas mileage
But still neat Rob








Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## happycamper

z-family said:


> What??? Doesn't everyone Tow with their side slide out???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA I was wondering if someone was gona notice! It was the only good side view pic that I had. The rear slide was out too but I erased it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should make a disclaimer on the image..."DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME"
> 
> Rob


At least I know I do not have to get my eyes checked!








Nice welcome sign!

Jim


----------



## Northern Wind

Welcome from the Great White and Cold North.

Steve


----------



## outbackinMT

Welcome Marci! Like Darlene said--what model outback or TT do you own? Maybe now that you're on here some of the other dealers will begin to take notice about things we suggest or talk about on these forums.







My husband mentioned Outbackers.com yesterday at the local RV dealer and he didn't seem too impressed--maybe he's one of the "guests" on the forum that reads but doesn't ever log in--do you think?







Hopefully you can bring your travel trailer to a rally soon--and like Tripp said--to Montana!!!

Brenda


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Welcome aboard Marci!

We got our 31RQS from John, and the delivery guy was Dwayne- great people. We figured you folks saved us about 5K total over the "somewhat" local dealership...


----------

